# Triadelphia, WV- Shania, Female, Baby, Bi-Color



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Listed as a mix but looks PB to me: 










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13891702

Little Shania is such a treat to be around, she was found just wondering around the streets at night. She is full of energy and loves to play. Shania is up-to-date with routine shots.

Ohio County Animal Shelter 
Triadelphia, WV 
304-547-1013


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is a beauty!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

What a gorgeous lab head on this puppy........so cute that I just want to hug her and love her








Hope someone can help this beautiful little girl


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump from page 4


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------

